# Starin' at the logo....



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm rooted and thought I had installed CWR at the same time, all using Wug's toolkit. I just tried to boot in CWR using the vol down+Power key. That took me to the menu with the green android that has START highlighted in red (fastboot?), I scrolled down to boot into recovery and now I am staring at the logo, can't turn it off, can't find a button combo, no battery to pull.....advice please?

Thanks


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

This seems to be a common issue. If you plug your 7 into a USB port and try it, it should work. For some reason recovery is having a hard time booting without it being plugged into a USB port.

Here is another thread on it.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/30460-Anyone-having-trouble-booting-to-recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Sigh, another toolkit user.

Get into the bootloader and reflash recovery.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just hold power down for a longer period of time the tablet will shut off. Then turn it back on.

P.S. try using Terminal Emulator and type SU then hit enter and then type reboot recovery.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

nhat said:


> Sigh, another toolkit user.
> 
> Get into the bootloader and reflash recovery.


This is happening to me and I didn't use a root toolkit. I've reflashed recovery also and it doesn't help. Just sayin'.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

Sigh...Yeah, and he's in a bootloop so he's never gonna be able to get past that Google screen or get the bootloader to authorize recovery. It doesn't matter how he rooted or got there. You CAN'T get the bootloader into recovery if you do get there.

As stated previous, plug into a USB port of some kind. Then do the button combinations. Lately I carry a charge cord and OTG cable when away, so I can plug into my GNex if nothing else.


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

Just to clarify - I believe it has to be another device of some sort. A computer or a phone with an OTG cord, etc... A wall charger will not work.


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bots said:


> Just to clarify - I believe it has to be another device of some sort. A computer or a phone with an OTG cord, etc... A wall charger will not work.


Exactly. I'm constantly experimenting and while in a bootloop, have tried different devices. I can also confirm that the usb port of a Direct TV box will work, as will a Sony blueray player. It's nice to know other things will help when away from home. But as stated previously, don't leave home without a charge cord (& OTG cable for use with your phone) if your going to flash updates!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

I installed TWRP 2.2.1 and try to boot to recovery it loops at the logo. When I plug into the usb I get the red exclamation android. So I guess I'll try CWR.

EDIT: CWR worked fine, I guess it is a TWRP problem or problem with the download.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

What's probably happening is that the toolkit, or user, didn't rename the recovery-from-boot.p to prevent recovery overwrite.

Instead of renaming the file, I just use adb to reboot into bootloader and then use fastboot to boot TWRP.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah sounds like the standard recovery wasn't renamed to prevent it from overwriting for sure.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I dunno, I deleted mine and was still getting the android with red exclamation (stock recovery), but couldn't get it to stick until I flashed it from rom manager

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

nhat said:


> What's probably happening is that the toolkit, or user, didn't rename the recovery-from-boot.p to prevent recovery overwrite.
> 
> Instead of renaming the file, I just use adb to reboot into bootloader and then use fastboot to boot TWRP.


This is what happened to me, red exclamation with either CWM or TWRP. Renamed the recovery file, flashed TWRP using goo manager and it's been fine ever since.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

nhat said:


> What's probably happening is that the toolkit, or user, didn't rename the recovery-from-boot.p to prevent recovery overwrite.
> 
> Instead of renaming the file, I just use adb to reboot into bootloader and then use fastboot to boot TWRP.


That's exactly what happened, I skipped that step when following the stickied directions because for some strange reason I thought it was optional. I went back and renamed it and all is well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

mldiroff said:


> This is what happened to me, red exclamation with either CWM or TWRP. Renamed the recovery file, flashed TWRP using goo manager and it's been fine ever since.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I did the same thing, but it still doesnt boot any rom.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> I did the same thing, but it still doesnt boot any rom.


Did you recopy the recovery?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

I have reflashed recoveries and used the rom manager to flash the recovery again. after a restart and data/cache wipe. I flash the rom in either CWM recovery or once in the system the rom manager but it still leads to the same issue. the N7 never boots the rom it just continually shows the boot logo.


----------

